

From 0 to Pwned in 10 seconds: USB HID attack platform (video) - sp332
http://revision3.com/hak5/launchallduckies#seek=265:617

======
sp332
Official page <http://hakshop.com/products/usb-rubber-ducky>

Payloads wiki <http://www.usbrubberducky.com/wiki/doku.php?id=payloads>

Scripting language
<http://www.usbrubberducky.com/wiki/doku.php?id=duckyscript>

